# Anyone else use Photobucket to store pics online? Help!



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I have long used photobucket to store my photos that I post on various forums etc. For awhile now I have not been able to access my photobucket pics. It loads most of the page, signs me in, but gets stuck with the little loading wheel going around and around or says loads with errors. I can't see any of my pics or load any albums.

I've gone to the help/forum section but it just posts articles or other's questions. I can post my own questions, not much of a "forum". Can't find any "contact us" that gets me anywhere other than bumping back to the same page of info I've already been on.

Anyone help?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally, I prefer Flickr. I know that recently there have been problems with Photobucket and the Opera web browser, particularly, images don't show up in this forum and others when placed in threads using the


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Works fine for me. Sounds like a browser plugin issue. What browser do you use? I used Firefox, and chrome.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ever since they changed the page format it has been tough to find what I want. Reminds me of Windows 8. Frustrating.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Works fine for me. Sounds like a browser plugin issue. What browser do you use? I used Firefox, and chrome.


I use XP pro with IE8. IE8 is the more current version for XP pro


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What about browsers? Could even be java as there's been updates for it recently, adobe.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> What about browsers? Could even be java as there's been updates for it recently, adobe.


I did go to adobe and update java, no help...  Something is off with my computer as I can access photobucket on my laptop which uses windows 7 I think. I also believe people can still use their accounts using XP pro (what I use). I may need to look into using another host site, but I would rather of course stick with what I've used for several years.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah I just did it on a xp pro. Might be ie8. I'd download Firefox and or chrome.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I just accessed Photobucket from IE8 without issue. This is the result.

Hope it works.


----------

